# Como medir alambre de cobre sin pie de rey o micrometro



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 31, 2017)

Hola, cordial saludos 

Como saber el calibre o los mm de los alambres de cobre que tenemos en nuestro taller ??

Cuando necesito un alambre para realizar un bobinado siempre se genera el tema del calibre. Ya sea que se trate de transformadores, inductores de choque y bobinas de RF,,,  Mas cuando se trata de proyecto que deseamos armar. Como saber que grosor es ??

Para eso debemos tener como mínimo que *calibre* o *pie de rey* para medir y saber el calibre o milimetro necesarios que buscamos para fabricar nuestra bobina. Pongamos que dice 40 vueltas de 0,4mm o 300 vueltas de AWG28 y _tenemos bobinas o cobre que hemos reciclado de otros equipos_ y no sabemos que calibre es _y no contamos con un calibre_... Para cuando esto pasa debemos saber que existen métodos que nos permiten tener una medición aproximada mas que satisfactoria con una simple regla. Si como lee una simple regla de escuela... para esto usaremos *3 cosas* *un eje de lectora* de DVD o lectograbadora de PC de esa viejitas (Que generalmente no sabemos que hacer con esos ejes, bueno este es un buen caso) *una regla común* con marcas de milímetros y lo mas importante *la matemática o calculadora*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Con estas 3 herramientas usted se ahorra un *calibre* o *pie de rey*, los paso es el siguiente. Muy simple

Tomamos el eje, el alambre y realizamos mínimo 20 vueltas máximo 50 vueltas de todos los alambres que tenemos en el taller. hasta encontrar el adecuado. Presionamos bien y pasamos a medir la longitud con una regla común Si el calibre fuera *AWG32*, *AWG31* o *AWG30* (por dar 3 valores correlativos)

A 20 vuelta daran medidas tale como:
para (AWG32) 4mm
para (AWG31) 4,5mm
para (AWG30) 5,1mm 



Ahora pongamos que son 50 vueltas daria los valores
para (AWG32) 10mm (1cm)
para (AWG31) 11,3mm
para (AWG30) 12,7mm 

En la ultima ocacion tendremos una diferencia de *1mm* por lo que no tendremos como equivocarnos 

Como podran ver no hay forma que se confunda a la hora de medir la longitud de la bobina hecha en el eje de hierro y a la misma vez cuando mas vueltas demos mayor sera la diferencia por logica mayo exactitud. 

y con esto pasamos a crea una tabla asi:

 Awg 32 = 0,202mm x20N *4,04mm x30N *6,06mm
 Awg 31 = 0,227mm x20N *4,54mm x30N *6,81mm
 Awg 30 = 0,255mm x20N *5,10mm x30N *7,65mm
 Awg 28 = 0,321mm x20N *6,42mm x30N *9,63mm
 Awg 26 = 0,405mm x20N *8,10mm x30N *12,1mm
 Awg 20 = 0,812mm x14N *11,3mm x20N *16,2mm

Volviendo al  segundo parrafo tendremos un AWG24 en el caso de las 40 vueltas y en el 300 estamos hablando de un alambre de 0,32 mm de grosor... 

Los dejo que prueben con los yugos de televisores, desinmantadoras, que son los mas fáciles y después pasen a los transformadores. ya tiene una tarea para este día y algo nuevo que aprendieron: "Que con *una regla*, *un tubito* y *una calculadora* realizamos el mismo trabajo que un calibre"

Saludos espero les sirva como me ayudo a mi todo estos años. 

*posdata:*


asi se mide solo falta la regla


aca falta presionar mas


calibres pequeños que tambien se pueden medir


aca hay una muestra de que se pueden medir alambre finos


bobina que arme hace poco ​
Ahora si me despido hasta la proxima


----------



## jorger (Ene 31, 2017)

Muy bueno. Más de una vez he usado ese truco para medir secciones.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2017)

Si no poseo micrómetro ni calibre (Pie a coliza) utilizo mi confiable interferometro atómico, que muy seguramente todos poseen en sus casas.


​


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 31, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si no poseo micrómetro ni calibre (Pie a coliza) utilizo mi confiable interferometro atómico, que muy seguramente todos poseen en sus casas.
> 
> 
> ​


 No quiero delatar un secreto de sumario, pero hablamos de una lupa?


----------



## ruben90 (Ene 31, 2017)

Rayos, yo tenia un "tubito" de esos y lo tire


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 1, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> No quiero delatar un secreto de sumario, pero hablamos de una lupa?



a ojo de buen cubero 

si en algunos casos es mejor hacerlo bajo la lupa  con eso de la edad 

posdata: se que no hablas de eso, pero quería traerlo a colación


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 1, 2017)

Me podes pasar el circuito Fogo? Y si fuera posible, como no va a ser para vos, el PCB y la lista de materiales y la serigrafía para el frente del PCB. AH, y el diseño de la caja para ponerlo bien chulo. Viste como hablo....


----------



## djyoan (May 15, 2020)

ruben90 dijo:


> Rayos, yo tenia un "tubito" de esos y lo tire


Eso... mira que le explicó a mi esposa que no se puede votar nada 😅

Exelente post 👏👏👏


----------

